# [SOLVED] Network connected but internet connection failed



## jbllltes (Mar 2, 2011)

*Network connected but internet connection failed* *Setup and Hardware*

D-link DSL-502T
Belkin N Wireless Router
(No wired connections) 

Computers on wireless Connections
No.1 Connected to the Belkin & Internet working

No.2 Connected to the belkin & Internet NOT working
Tenda W322P Wireless PCI adapter installed
OS - XP SP2

*Problem*

When I attempt to connect to the internet on computer No.2 it will not connect. 


1. Belkin setup page shows both computers in the DHCP client list
2. Tenda shows connection to the personal network
3. No internet connection icons in the tool bar. There is an internet connection icon on computer No.1 showing two computers and a bubble.
4. No icons in 'Network Connections'
5. In 'My Network Places' there is a Belkin Icon but when properties is clicked it says "This item is not currently on your network".

I may have accidentally deleted icons from network connections or some of the associated folders.

Thank you for your assistance.

Joel
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...t-connection-failed-555061.html#ixzz1FPOXX7Wi


----------



## jbllltes (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Network connected but internet connection failed*

here is the ipconfig and also proxy settings are unticked

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Joel>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Joel
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-20-8F-36-8D

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Tenda W322P Wireless PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-3A-35-C7-81-19
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, 2 March 2011 12:35:10 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 19 January 2038 2:14:07 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Joel>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network connected but internet connection failed*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Do you have any Security Software installed?

Restart your computer, Tap F8 select Safe Mode with Networking. See if you can browse to the Internet.


----------



## jbllltes (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Network connected but internet connection failed*

Hi 

No security software installed

Cannot browse in 'safe mode with networking' as a screen appears with
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1) repeating.

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network connected but internet connection failed*

Uninstall/reinstall the wireless network adapter from Device Manager. Install the most recent driver.


----------



## jbllltes (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Network connected but internet connection failed*

I uninstalled/reinstall with the most recent driver

The network adaptor is connected though internet explorer will still not connect to the internet.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network connected but internet connection failed*

I see that you're still on SP2, is this correct? Can you wired connect your computer to the router and download SP3 then followed by Windows updates?

*TCP/IP RESET AND WINSOCK RESET FOR XP:*
Repair a Corrupt TCP/IP Stack: 
Open up a Command prompt, click on Start=> type *cmd *press enter on the run box.
In the command line type: *netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt* . Press enter.

Type in *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press enter
After resetting winsock, Restart your computer.

Test your internet connection after and let us know.


----------



## jbllltes (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Network connected but internet connection failed*

I downloaded the SP3/updated and did the resets you mentioned. 

I tested the internet connection and everything is working fine.

Thanks for your help 

You are a life saver.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network connected but internet connection failed*

You're Welcome jbllltes!

It's great to hear that you're able to connect now.:grin:


jbllltes said:


> I downloaded the SP3/updated and did the resets you mentioned.
> 
> I tested the internet connection and everything is working fine.
> 
> ...


----------

